# Buckboard Bacon Color



## xfitjay (Dec 16, 2012)

I've had some buckboard bacon curing in Pop's Brine for about 8 days now and based on my first try at BBB I thought I would cold smoke it today. When I took it out of the brine I noticed more variation in the color of the meat than I remembered from my first attempt. There are some spots which are red/pink and then the rest of the meat is a brownish color. I injected the meat when I first put it in the cure. Does this mean that it's not completely cured? I put the meat in my basement fridge which gets pretty cold (it's where I keep my beer). I read somewhere that if the temperature of the brine is too cold (below 34 degrees?) then it slows down the curing process. Should I wait until the meat is a uniform color? Does that matter?

I tried to load a picture but couldn't  get it to take. Maybe I need help with that as well.


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 16, 2012)

the bright red spots are where the meat was touching the container or other meat ,,,,nothing to worry about. you should find the same color inside the meat if you were to cut it open


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 16, 2012)

As Dan said, it's nothing to worry about, it happens all the time as you can see in Pops' first post in the following thread......

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/117772/youngest-sons-bb-bacon


~Martin


----------



## xfitjay (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks. Makes sense - I've got two bellies and four shoulder pieces for the BBB in a 5 gal bucket. Six bellies in another container - with maple flavoring. Got to get them smoked before Christmas.


----------

